
Dell Technologies Open Source – The Code Team - adjal
https://thecodeteam.co
======
pinewurst
This has been terminated by Dell:

[https://blog.thecodeteam.com/2018/02/22/final-thank-code-
tea...](https://blog.thecodeteam.com/2018/02/22/final-thank-code-team/)

